# i sell tv's for cars



## dre (Apr 15, 2003)

i sell tv's for cars i'll beat any price if u can prove it.email me for prices.


----------



## Cincycaddy (Mar 15, 2003)

I need a Samsung 61" DLP---what kind of price :biggrin:


----------



## ur not low89 (Aug 13, 2001)

i need a 10 inch i can get a kit for 165


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...item=3045478686


----------



## BennyFuckinBlanco (Jun 22, 2003)

how much for 13 or 15 inch flip downs?


----------



## monte carlo (Oct 11, 2002)

ya ya..........let me know...toooooo


----------



## Represent316 (Sep 1, 2003)

What about just regular 6.4 [orwhat ever size they are] Screen's..? I want a few if you can get em cheap enough.. CarTune's in my local mall sell's em for $90.. Or i can go to TX and get em for $75.. But then i gotta add Gas..


----------



## LSonDubz (Jul 20, 2001)

can you beat this?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...&category=32826


----------



## Represent316 (Sep 1, 2003)

Yeah, something like that's perfect.. Let us know the price man


----------



## ur not low89 (Aug 13, 2001)

cmt trading sucks at shipping

it took me 3 weeks to get an fm mod


----------



## Represent316 (Sep 1, 2003)

No shit? Was the FM mod good..? or is it something that they'd sell in a fleamarket? i was just thinking about buying some Sunvisor's with the screen's, and a Bigger flip down for the back, and a FM mod, and a Alarm.. And if it's worth the Price, i could wait a few week's.. But if it's Cheap shit i dont wanna fuck with it..


----------



## CastAwayWilson (Dec 2, 2001)

Use PM's please or topic closes, for making transactions etc

nothing personal but its smarter and hes not the only one with a buisness around here I"m sure


----------

